# Weather window next week?



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like a small weather window for the middle of next week!

Anyone needing a extra crewmen for a tuna/over-nighter trip next week, let me know please! I have all my own gear and will pitch in for fuel, ice, bait and cleaning duties.

Have references from other 2coolers if needed!

Thanks and Happy Holidays to everyone!

Steven
281-703-3880


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Update:

I'm in the Freeport/Galveston area!

Thanks


----------

